# Model airplanes



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 12, 2007)

From _The Life and Times of the Thunderbolt Kid_ by Bill Bryson:

Most things that were supposed to be fun turned out not to be fun at all. Model making, for instance. Making models was reputed to be hugely enjoyable but it was really just a mysterious ordeal that you had to go through from time to time as part of the boyhood process. The model kits looked fun. The illustrations on the boxes portrayed beautifully detailed fighter planes belching red-and-yellow flames from their wing guns and engaged in lively dogfights. In the background there was always a stricken Messerschmitt spiraling to earth. You couldn't wait to re-create such lively scenes in three dimensions.   

But when you got the kit home and opened the box the contents turned out to be of a uniform leaden gray or olive green, consisting of perhaps sixty   thousand tiny parts, some no larger than a proton, all attached in some organic, inseparable way to plastic stalks like swizzle sticks. The tubes of   glue by contrast were the size of large pastry tubes. No matter how gently you depressed them they would blurp out a pint or so of a clear viscous goo whose one instinct was to attach itself to some foreign object -- a human finger; the living room drapes, the fur of a passing animal -- and become an infinitely long string.   

Any attempt to break the string resulted in the creation of more strings. Within moments you would be attached to hundreds of sagging strands, all   connected to something that had nothing to do with model airplanes or World War II. The only thing the glue wouldn't stick to, interestingly, was a piece of plastic model; then it just became a slippery lubricant that allowed any two pieces of model to glide endlessly over each other; never drying. The upshot was that after about forty minutes of intensive but troubled endeavor you   and your immediate surroundings were covered in a glistening spider web of glue at the heart of which was a gray fuselage with one wing on upside down and a pilot accidentally but irremediable attached by his flying cap to the cockpit ceiling.   

Happily by this point you were so high on the glue that you didn't give a shoot about the pilot, the model, or anything else.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 18, 2008)

This is funny!!


----------



## gooblax (Apr 19, 2008)

Lol - sounds fun!
How come none of that has happened with my model plane yet? ... I must not have enough glue. :tapfingers:


----------



## Misha (Apr 19, 2008)

:funny:


----------



## Daniel (Apr 20, 2008)

:love-it:


----------

